# Sexing Rhoms



## GoLoorDontGo (Jul 15, 2003)

I just wanna know how i can sex the rhoms so i can know what i got?? So if anyone knows how this is done please feel free to respond


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

1000g tank 1 male 3 females my guess


----------



## GoLoorDontGo (Jul 15, 2003)

no i dont want to breed them i just wanna know how to sex them to know if i gotta a male or a female


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GoLoorDontGo said:


> no i dont want to breed them i just wanna know how to sex them to know if i gotta a male or a female


 Most likely not possible, until you have them breeding: piranha males and females look the same (except whimples, and _perhaps_ some other species), so there's no telling until you actually witness them breeding.

Owners of solitary piranha-species will most likely *never* know what gender their fish is...


----------



## GoLoorDontGo (Jul 15, 2003)

oh alright cool thanks man


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

its to hard to tell


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont think any one has breeded rhoms in a tank have they?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> I dont think any one has breeded rhoms in a tank have they?


As far as I'm aware, only a selected few public aquaria managed to breed them...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think any one has breeded rhoms in a tank have they?
> ...


Thought so, thanks.


----------

